# Where is the National Meet



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Has a venue been found or arranged for the National Meet? 
Just curious ??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

We touched on the subject last night in Godalming.
Peterborough was mentioned.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It seems we can't come to an agreement..... Stamford: Burghley House was the favourite, because this is the only one that had any research done! But there has been voices of dissent (myself included!) that maybe it wasn't perfect enough. It probably scores 80% overall.

If someone wants to suggest an alternative and find out whether the dates are available, then we WILL definitely consider it.

The planning for it MUST start by next week, cos we are 12 weeks away and that is NOT alot!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why it wasn't perfect?

I certainly like the location!! It is not 500 miles away!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i did suggest this place in staffordshie
http://www.joe.shakespeare.btinternet.co.uk/shugborough.htm

but didnt get a response :-/
i'll call them tomorrow if u want


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

looks nice


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jonah shugborough hall look's fantasic  call them..
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll Call em tomorrow


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

look's like a meet for two ,me and you ,


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Jonah - thanks you have email. :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What about Woburn Abbey which is next to Milton Keynes? I have been there before and it is a brilliant place.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just suggesting some venue will NOT help or make it happen.

It would be VERY helpful, if when you suggest a venue that you ring them and ensure they can host us on a Sunday in July, preferably Sunday 13th July.

Understand from the venue whether they would mind 100-150 TT's turning up. That they have a roped off area. That they allow trade stands, that there is suitable catering, toilet and covered area (is case of rain).
We need somewhere that will allow us a good photo opportunity, close to somewhere that will allow the spouse and kids to go with easy access, remembering that the TT will be parked up!), whilst the owner is chatting (if they want). Possibly somewhere close by, with nightlife for those that want to turn up on the Saturday.
Then find out what they would charge for an entry price per car and what extras are included (ie entry to their main atttaction, etc)

We are going to choose the venue on Thursday evening, this week, before I go on holiday, so time is of the essence.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Just suggesting some venue will NOT help or make it happen.
> .


What about my back garden which is next to my house? I have been there before and it is a brilliant place. 
;D

Sorry, I'm sick!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

If you can cram in 100+ TTs and you're prepared to lay on a barbecue, then it sounds like a plan.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Shugborough is booked for their garden show 
but the lady was very helpfull and suggested we could use the grounds on an other occation maybe next yr for our Annual meet.
prob best to book 12 months prior she suggests


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> What about my back garden which is next to my house? I have been there before and it is a brilliant place.
> ;D
> 
> Sorry, I'm sick!


I've seen pictures of your garden. It looked more like a river than a suitable venue! :

If Shuggy's out then let's hope Vlastan comes up with some good news.


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

I've been to TR weekend :-[ at the three counties showground in Malvern Worcs. Is this central enough though on M5 above M4


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

one other place you might like to look at is the County Show Ground Stafford again, they hold Kit car shows there classic bike, agricultual shows ect
always something on there though


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys - thanks for suggestions but given proximity of the event and the fact I have a full time job to hold down I am not going to be able to screen these places all by myself.

If someone would like to call them and ask the basic questions outlined by NuTTs above then please go ahead. If the place sounds like a goer we will certainly consider it if we know THIS WEEK.

If not, never fear, we will go ahead with the booking we have already made at Burghley House in Stamford (A1) which with the provision of a few additional activities should be fine as a venue.

L


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

How about Alton Towers.I know other car clubs have used them,plenty to do and well placed in the centre of Uk for England,Scotland and Wales.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I suggested it a while back (possibly EGM?) and it was not liked as it the cars wouldn't then be the focus and everyone would just park up and go off and do there own thing (apparently).


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

ScoTTy you are right - the discussion was held right here on events on 1st Jan. See link below.

Then the consensus was that too big an attraction e.g. Alton Towers would overshadow the meet and result in owners feeling they had to go off and spend a day in the theme park/zoo/safari park to get the full value for their (expensive) entry-inclusive ticket.

Think it was you that actually suggested a country house meet - which is what Burghley is!

Will review curent options with committee and post confirmed details of event in the next day or so.

L
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 3;start=16


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Maybe another big country house like the Blenheim Palace meet?


Oh yeah - what a top idea! ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Oh yeah - what a top idea! Â ;D


I've heard that Beaulieu is very nice at that time of year! ;D


----------

